# Sizes of tubes and bands



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

So I'm confused about, well lots of things, but at the moment it's sizes of tubes and bands. I sort of get the differences between tubes and bands, but now I need to tackle sizes. There seem to be lots. Is trial and error the best way? This could get expensive. I'm already having a problem with SAD (slingshot acquisition disorder) and I'm fighting it the best I can. The only reason I haven't given in completely is the SWMBO (she who must be obeyed) will kill me! Is there any table or list of suggested sizes and lengths? Thanks for helping us noobs guys, we do appreciate it!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

There's not a chart as of right now but there are some rules of thumb. I'll do my best to spell a couple out.

1. A good starting point for band length is an inactive (unstretched) band that will be stretched about 500% at your anchor. For example: I have a 30" draw length so I make most of my bands around 6" long, give or take. The best way to get rolling on this is to hold a tape measure in your slingshot hand and draw the tape back to where you hold your hand when shooting. Take this measurement and divide it by 5 then make your bands that length from the fork tie to the pouch tie.

I find this to be applicable to flats (latex, Theraband and 107s) as well as Chinese tubes. Traditional "big" tubes (like Barnett or Trumark) probably need to be a little longer.

2. A couple of suggestions on band cuts. This is strictly from my own experience. For 3/8" steel or 5/8" glass (like you get at the dollar store) I think a 3/4" straight (untapered) cut of Theraband Gold or .030 latex is a real good starting point. For 7/16" steel, I like a 7/8" straight cut. You can experiment with tapers from there. For Chinese tubes, I like 2040s for 3/8" of 7/16" and 1842s for 1/2" and above. A really good size chart for tubes can be found here.

I hope this at least gets you stated!


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey M_J, thanks so much! It does help a lot. I really appreciate the time. My son and I are having a blast so far. This weekends project is going to be a catch box!


----------



## slingshotterLu1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Good to hear! Me and my boy were out on ours today,due to my sudden bout of slingshot syndrome I've bought a few new forks lately that needed a good testing! Banded up a few with single straight theraband gold for my son and took my new pride and joy "my new slingshot,not my son" through the woods!


----------

